# Cheapest place to lease a car in Italy?



## LaDonna (Sep 3, 2008)

We are trying to find a car in Italy for the year of 2009...I mean without spending $1300 a month...This seems like an outrageous price...hoping to find a more reasonable lease or something cheap to buy so that we can sell it before we leave...anyone have any suggestions? We know we can't buy it ourselves..but have a friend in Todi who is going to buy it for us...

Thanks for any advice....


----------

